# overnight parking in central london



## Takeshi

Hi
Can ou help me please
My wife and I wanted to do a bit of shopping in central London so after looking in Camper stop there seemed to be overnight parking near Tower bridge cost of £20
The sat nav coordinates brought me to a under ground car park which you could not even get a 4x4 in
I could not find anything so ended up staying in a motorway sevice station.
Does any one know of a good place with easy access to central London or does this place near tower Bidge actually exsist
Help please


----------



## Carper

Hi

Don't know the answer to the Tower Bridge question, but you could stay at <<Abbey Wood>>. It is very close to the train station (5 minute walk) you should be able to get into Charing Cross in 20mins

Don't be tempted to stop at the O2 (Greenwich North). There are big car parks without height barriers on the entries....the barriers are on the exits. We saw a couple of MHs stuck in there last New Years Eve

Doug


----------



## locovan

http://www.jigrah.co.uk/mhpark/lon.htm

It would seem there are no parking areas for M/Homes in London
So the Camp sites seem to be the only Option.


----------



## TheBoombas

Had the same trouble before christmas. there are in fact three camp sites within the london area however only one opens all year and when I checked it was fully booked way in advance. We ended up parking overnight on a trading estate close to onr of thr outside tube stations.

Brian


----------



## Hovis

Abbey Wood (Caravan Club Site) is your best bet. Excellent train conection to Central London.
Don't forget the LEZ - Abbey Wood is within this area!!
Hovis :wink:


----------



## tonyt

I don't have an answer to your specific situation but in the past, when stuck for somewhere to park up overnight in or around towns and cities, I've sneaked into the car park of Travel Lodge type hotels.

In the evening, the only member of staff likely to be on duty is manning the reception desk and not really aware of who or what is parked outside.

These hotels are frequently used by workmen who's Transit vans are parked outside making a parked mh less conspicuous.

They are mostly built alongside a chain restaurant so a pertfect reason to park there.

Just be sure there's no exit barrier before you park up


----------



## olley

Hi have a look here: http://www.jigrah.co.uk/mhpark/lon.htm its from motorhome friendly and unfriendly parking, outside 8.30-18.30 weekdays and 8.30-13.30 weekends you can park in the street.

Olley


----------



## gibbo

I live in Poole and most people I know drive to Richmond train station, leave the car/van there and go into London on the train.

Not sure what the situation is re o/night parking there but it may help you.


----------



## b16duv

There used to be overnight truck parking at Bricklayers Arms Industrial estate - 1st left over Tower Bridge. 

First time I ever went to London with a Lorry, I asked boss for directions - he said straight down A1, over Tower bridge and take 1st road on left, so I did. He asked me how i got on the next day and i said fine, directions were spot on and he had a fit! Apparently 38 tonne artics aren't allowed in London at night, and tower bridge has a 7.5 tonne weight limit. Honest judge, i was just following orders!

Not sure if the truck park is still there, or whether they would let you use it though.

All the best

David


----------



## Glandwr

There's an over night coach and carpark on the Bayswater road, left hand side as you get to Notting Hill, just before the Russian Embassy. Not cheap, it's a pay and display, but walking distance of Notting Hill, Queensway and a 5min bus ride to Oxford st.

Dick


----------



## nicholsong

Don't know the emissions category of your engine but it has to be Euro III or IV (Euro IV from Jan 02 2012) to enter the London Emissions Zone (LEZ-generally inside M25) or you have to pay £200/day. That is not a misprint! Go to Tfl site and LEZ for more

Abbey Wood site is just inside LEZ

C+cc site at Chertsey is outside LEZ, open all year, but need to book. Nice site by Thames, trains to London.

Geoff


----------



## Carper

nicholsong said:


> Don't know the emissions category of your engine but it has to be Euro III or IV (Euro IV from Jan 02 2012) to enter the London Emissions Zone (LEZ-generally inside M25) or you have to pay £200/day. That is not a misprint! Go to Tfl site and LEZ for more
> 
> Abbey Wood site is just inside LEZ
> 
> C+cc site at Chertsey is outside LEZ, open all year, but need to book. Nice site by Thames, trains to London.
> 
> Geoff


The original poster has already been to Tower Bridge.

Abbey Wood is inside the LEZ but can be reached without going through the cameras. But you would really need to know the area well....and have an MH that can go through width restrictions

EDIT: Just spoken to a mate that is a cabbie. He seems to think that cameras have recently been put up around Bexleyheath, so it now may be impossible to get to Abbey Wood camera free. Also look out for mobile camera units :roll: :roll:


----------



## Takeshi

THANKS FOR EVERY ONES ADVICE

The place I was supposed to stay was first left over Tower Bridge
so perhaps it does not exist anymore I would be interested to know if any one has stayed there recently


----------



## nicholsong

I presume you mean first left going south - otherwise you would be in The Tower

I deliver round that area sometimes and I am not aware of anywhere along the 'first left', which is Tooley St, becoming Jamaica Rd

What is the date of the info you have? And how far down the road were you told to go? If you go as far as Deptford I think there is a lorry park,ut that is 2-3 miles

Geoff


Edit: Did you check your emissions - I believe fine for non-payment is £400


----------



## wobby

The site at Crystal Palace is open all year and is in the middle of a park. Southern region train into central London 20min. Station is a short walk from the site, or if you prefer catch the bus into London its almost as easy just a bit slower. To book ring site 020 8778 7155 

Wobby


----------



## RedSonja

Carper

Can confirm there are now cameras around Bexleyheath - Cameras everywhere recording who knows what! 

Sonja


----------



## Carper

RedSonja said:


> Carper
> 
> Can confirm there are now cameras around Bexleyheath - Cameras everywhere recording who knows what!
> 
> Sonja


Hi Sonja

Mrs Carper is/was an Abbey Wood girl. We though we would be able to dodge the cameras, but i have just been told that this is near impossible

Doug


----------

